# Replacing fog light on 2017 beetle dune



## Darran247 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi everyone i really need some help in how do i replace a cracked drivers side fog light on a 2017 dune beetle i have looked all over tbe web and have had no luck please if anyone has any input i would appreciate it


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the same issue on my car. I have not replaced it yet it's got to be fairly self-explanatory once you crawl underneath and look. can't be much but to drop the skid plate and see what it takes to do that.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtcook (Aug 4, 2018)

On my 2018 Dune, the black front panel pops out and you can access the entire assembly from the front. The trick is getting the cover off. There is a hole in the cover that is used to put a screwdriver or round bar in and pry it up.

Roger


----------



## Kortzie123 (Jan 6, 2019)

So I have done this and a couple notes. The hole referred to is to allow access to the adjusting screw. Don't pull to hard here or you could break it. What I suggest... Jack the car, remove the front tire, take out the 17 screws holding the inner fender and remove it. This gives access to the back of the cover. There are 2 tabs on the bottom, 1 on the side. Take a couple 90 degree pics and insert them on either side of the tab. This will lift the tab up just enough to pop it out. Take a extension rod and pop the backside of the tab between the 2 pics. This will pop it out and not break anything.


----------



## Rtcook (Aug 4, 2018)

Wrong! Do not use the hole to adjust the light. You will break the cover. There is another hole on the bottom side of a lip towards the edge of the panel. Put a round rod or #2 screwdriver in the hole and feel for the pry point. It will pop right off if done right.

Roger


----------



## storm73 (3 mo ago)

Rtcook said:


> Wrong! Do not use the hole to adjust the light. You will break the cover. There is another hole on the bottom side of a lip towards the edge of the panel. Put a round rod or #2 screwdriver in the hole and feel for the pry point. It will pop right off if done right.
> 
> Roger


OMG...thank you for this! After spending two hours trying to get that dang cover off, I found your instructions and the cover popped right off. Took three minutes to replace the fog light after getting the cover off. Good stuff


----------



## billd25 (May 6, 2017)

Thank you very much, Roger. Just put in a round screwdriver and pulled. After I found the hole by standing on my head. LOL


----------

